# Stephen Hawking dead at 76



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Mar 14, 2018)

From BBC.com

I'm not a atheist....

The Briton was known for his groundbreaking work with black holes and relativity, and was the author of several popular science books including A Brief History of Time.

His children, Lucy, Robert and Tim, said: "We are deeply saddened that our beloved father passed away today.

"He was a great scientist and an extraordinary man whose work and legacy will live on for many years."

They praised his "courage and persistence" and said his "brilliance and humour" inspired people across the world.

"He once said, 'It would not be much of a universe if it wasn't home to the people you love.' We will miss him forever," they said.

BBC.com


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm calling fake. Also, not the EOF.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Mar 14, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm calling fake.


No somebody from home called in

BBT is gonna be sad


----------



## ihaveahax (Mar 14, 2018)

not fake -> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-43396008


----------



## Mikemk (Mar 14, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm calling fake. Also, not the EOF.


Appears to be real: https://www.bing.com/search?q=stephen+hawking+dead&PC=U316&FORM=CHROMN


----------



## Nerdtendo (Mar 14, 2018)

I didn't even realize he was 76. I don't have much to say about the guy because he used a lot of words that I don't understand, but he was brilliant


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Mar 14, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> I didn't even realize he was 76. I don't have much to say about the guy because he used a lot of words that I don't understand, but he was brilliant


Would had said the same thing


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 14, 2018)

Mikemk said:


> Appears to be real: https://www.bing.com/search?q=stephen+hawking+dead&PC=U316&FORM=CHROMN



I'm not seeing anything on Google or other major sites.

Edit: I somehow misread his name, long day


----------



## Costello (Mar 14, 2018)

wow... Shocking news 
just the other day I was reading an article about something he said about what may have happened before the big bang. 
And now he's gone


----------



## Costello (Mar 14, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm not seeing anything on Google or other major sites.
> 
> Edit: I somehow misread his name, long day


https://news.google.com/news/u/0/search/section/q/stephen hawking/stephen hawking?hl=en&gl=US&ned=us
can't miss it


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Mar 14, 2018)

His passing has left an intellectual vacuum in his wake. But it's not empty. Think of it as a kind of vacuum energy permeating the fabric of spacetime that defies measure. Stephen Hawking, RIP 1942-2018. pic.twitter.com/nAanMySqkt— Neil deGrasse Tyson (@neiltyson) March 14, 2018


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 14, 2018)

Costello said:


> https://news.google.com/news/u/0/search/section/q/stephen hawking/stephen hawking?hl=en&gl=US&ned=us
> can't miss it



Crap, I don't know how I missed it. Sorry


----------



## Xzi (Mar 14, 2018)

Aww RIP.  His accomplishments and work will live on.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Mar 14, 2018)

Damn, that really sucks. I don't really know what else to say. 

Edit: His work in the physics department was truly incredible, and his legacy will certainly live on long after he did. He'll surely be remembered not only as a mathematical genius, but as an inspiration to many others as well.


----------



## cracker (Mar 14, 2018)

Awwww man! This is sad news! Honestly, he lived a helluva lot longer than most people with ALS do and I found myself surprised many times over the year that he kept going.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 14, 2018)

Rest in peace to this great man. Such a remarkable person.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 14, 2018)

RIP..... the best person in the world....


----------



## dpad_5678 (Mar 14, 2018)

RIP. He was an extremely insightful man. It couldn't have been Trump? Fooey.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2018)

Rest in peace, Mr. Hawking


----------



## xpoverzion (Mar 14, 2018)

I always thought he was overrated, but sad news nonetheless.


----------



## Sathya (Mar 14, 2018)

i dont like hawkins, because he dont believe in GOD. and he is not a good person.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 14, 2018)

yea... just learned it from my sistra
I've got no tv at since a month, but im sure news channel will talk about him for the whole day today


----------



## Catsinabucket (Mar 14, 2018)

Sathya said:


> i dont like hawkins, because he dont believe in GOD. and he is not a good person.



Not the most tasteful response in this thread


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 14, 2018)

RIP Hawking.
Always have looked up to you.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 14, 2018)

I still remember reading one of his books in college.  it was so interesting that I read it cover to cover in one sitting.  I remember one of his quotes: "you can never prove something, only disprove."


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Mar 14, 2018)

Aw, shit, this is not good.
We can't have this happen!
It'll rip the space-time continuum!
[Jokes aside, I pay my deepest respects to Mr. Hawking]


----------



## leon315 (Mar 14, 2018)

TOO BAD, Shaldon Cooper can not features him in Big Bang theory anymore


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 14, 2018)

For all that I have read on science and the like I never actually got around to reading brief history of time. Found a copy in a charity shop the other day so I guess I will do the posthumous thing now.

I don't know when we will next see his like. Equally I look forward to seeing what he left on the back burner and will get finished and explored over the coming years.

RIP dude.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 14, 2018)

Sathya said:


> i dont like hawkins, because he dont believe in GOD. and he is not a good person.


How can he be not a good person? Only because he didnt believe in god? Seriously? Tell me, what have you contributed to the humanity either cientific or religion related? Nothing? I see... This man was a genius, he contributed like no onde has done to science and for the better of our humanity, not only understand how stuff works here, but to also look above us and imagine how stuff works outside of your comfort zone.

May he rest in peace. His contributions and legacy will be always remembered.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Mar 14, 2018)

Sathya said:


> i dont like hawkins, because he dont believe in GOD. and he is not a good person.


It's wrong to dislike someone just because they don't believe in God. If you believe in the same God as I do, then you should know that you are supposed to love everyone, not just the people who think the same as you. Regardless, death is a sad and terrible thing so being happy about that is distasteful and not good representation of your beliefs.


----------



## linuxares (Mar 14, 2018)

Sathya said:


> i dont like hawkins, because he dont believe in GOD. and he is not a good person.


Neither do I so sign me up, sonny Jim!

EDIT: Question is whom can fill the shoes of this brilliant mind today?


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 14, 2018)

Another brilliant human mind lost..


----------



## Old (Mar 14, 2018)

One of our greatest minds.  Tragic.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2018)

I heard this news only minutes after he was pronounced dead. I was so shocked that I stopped in the middle of my work just to confirm that this was true. I am honestly rather beaten up, he was someone I looked up to growing up and I wanted so badly to meet him one day. He had a extremely brilliant mind and there where be a void that can never be filled. I hope he's finally free and able to venture the universe like he's always wanted.


----------



## Old (Mar 14, 2018)

Sathya said:


> i dont like hawkins, because he dont believe in GOD. and he is not a good person.



What a tactless, disgusting thing to say just hours after this man's death....


----------



## lolboy (Mar 14, 2018)

100+ people die each minute, he was one of them and we our minute could be next.


----------



## Old (Mar 14, 2018)

lolboy said:


> 100+ people die each minute, he was one of them and we our minute could be next.



*That* we all die and *when* we go isn't the point.  I think you missed the boat here.  It's a matter of basic decency.


----------



## Catsinabucket (Mar 14, 2018)

lolboy said:


> 100+ people die each minute, he was one of them and we our minute could be next.



Sure, but this man wasn't just _any _other person. This was a person who had an incredibly gifted mind, and defied his illness both physically and mentally, and I don't think I'll see anyone comparable to him in my lifetime. At least not with the masses of impact and influence he had.


----------



## Minox (Mar 14, 2018)

Sathya said:


> i dont like hawkins, because he dont believe in GOD. and he is not a good person.


Believing in god doesn't decide whether or not someone is a good person, there are lots of horrible people out there who believe in god, just like how there are good people who believe in god as well.

This post of yours just shows that you are incredibly judgemental and quick to judge a person who also recently died, for his lack of belief. It reflects more upon what kind of person you are than what kind of person he was.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 14, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> For all that I have read on science and the like I never actually got around to reading brief history of time. Found a copy in a charity shop the other day so I guess I will do the posthumous thing now.
> 
> I don't know when we will next see his like. Equally I look forward to seeing what he left on the back burner and will get finished and explored over the coming years.
> 
> RIP dude.



I believe that's the book I mentioned.  I had forgotten the title.  it's not overly scientific, so it's pretty easy to follow.


----------



## Sathya (Mar 14, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> How can he be not a good person? Only because he didnt believe in god? Seriously? Tell me, what have you contributed to the humanity either cientific or religion related? Nothing? I see... This man was a genius, he contributed like no onde has done to science and for the better of our humanity, not only understand how stuff works here, but to also look above us and imagine how stuff works outside of your comfort zone.
> 
> May he rest in peace. His contributions and legacy will be always remembered.





Nerdtendo said:


> It's wrong to dislike someone just because they don't believe in God. If you believe in the same God as I do, then you should know that you are supposed to love everyone, not just the people who think the same as you. Regardless, death is a sad and terrible thing so being happy about that is distasteful and not good representation of your beliefs.





Old said:


> What a tactless, disgusting thing to say just hours after this man's death....
> 
> View attachment 117500





Minox said:


> Believing in god doesn't decide whether or not someone is a good person, there are lots of horrible people out there who believe in god, just like how there are good people who believe in god as well.
> 
> This post of yours just shows that you are incredibly judgemental and quick to judge a person who also recently died, for his lack of belief. It reflects more upon what kind of person you are than what kind of person he was.


https://goo.gl/Xaiv1L


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 14, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm not seeing anything on Google or other major sites.
> 
> Edit: I somehow misread his name, long day



Check his Wiki.. Yeah, it's real.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 14, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> Check his Wiki.. Yeah, it's real.



Read the edit I made.


----------



## Old (Mar 14, 2018)

Catsinabucket said:


> Sure, but this man wasn't just _any _other person. This was a person who had an incredibly gifted mind, and defied his illness both physically and mentally, and I don't think I'll see anyone comparable to him in my lifetime. At least not with the masses of impact and influence he had.



A most important person, for sure.  We need more like him, many more.

"Catsinabucket"?  What about 'Catonacar'? 
(_Or_, during the Summer heat, 'Catonahottinroof'!  harhar.)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 14, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Read the edit I made.



I know.. If you have a doubt. Check Wiki.


----------



## vinstage (Mar 14, 2018)

Was talking about this with a few other people on my Art Course.

It kind of diverged to mourning for David Attenborough despite the fact he's still alive.
Welcome to Fine Arts.

edit: rest assured, whilst eating this morning the only thing I heard on the news was Stephen Hawking (maybe a little bit of the Russian skidaddle)


----------



## Flame (Mar 14, 2018)

One of the greatest minds to ever live.

RIP Stephen Hawking.


----------



## lolboy (Mar 15, 2018)

Old said:


> *That* we all die and *when* we go isn't the point.  I think you missed the boat here.  It's a matter of basic decency.



So, just because he made news I should show "decency" just for this person so I fit into the flock?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Catsinabucket said:


> Sure, but this man wasn't just _any _other person. This was a person who had an incredibly gifted mind, and defied his illness both physically and mentally, and I don't think I'll see anyone comparable to him in my lifetime. At least not with the masses of impact and influence he had.



Stephen hawking is for me just like _any _other person. I am not his fanboy nor did he do something for me. I don't eat or wear his theories.


----------



## vinstage (Mar 15, 2018)

lolboy said:


> So, just because he made news I should show "decency" just for this person so I fit into the flock?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



And here my good friends, is a prime example: Ignorance is bliss.

I mean, go and deface a few more graves whilst you’re at it.


----------



## lolboy (Mar 15, 2018)

vinstage said:


> And here my good friends, is a prime example: Ignorance is bliss.
> 
> I mean, go and deface a few more graves whilst you’re at it.



Explain your claim and educate me please. Why should I only care for him and not the 100 others? Tell from human point of view and not fanboy.


----------



## vinstage (Mar 15, 2018)

lolboy said:


> Explain your claim and educate me please. Why should I only care for him and not the 100 others? Tell from human point of view and not fanboy.


I’m no fanboy, in fact I simply admire him for his intelligence. However, no body said he’s the ONLY person you’d have to care for, just show some respect. It’s not rocket science.
-Yours truly, A Human Point of View.


----------



## lolboy (Mar 15, 2018)

vinstage said:


> I’m no fanboy, in fact I simply admire him for his intelligence. However, no body said he’s the ONLY person you’d have to care for, just show some respect. It’s not rocket science.
> -Yours truly, A Human Point of View.



You did not answer my question and just agreed to what I said earlier... Tell me about "Ignorance is bliss." please?
When and how did I disrespect the one whom you admire and hurt your feelings?


----------



## vinstage (Mar 15, 2018)

lolboy said:


> So, just because he made news I should show "decency" just for this person so I fit into the flock?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I mean this is just simply ignorance.
ignorance
ˈɪɡn(ə)r(ə)ns/
_noun_
lack of knowledge or information.
"he acted in *ignorance of* basic procedures"

Dubbing us “fanboys” instantly because we’re mourning the death of one of the greatest minds of modern history and science? 
Rightio.


lolboy said:


> You did not answer my question and just agreed to what I said earlier... Tell me about "Ignorance is bliss." please?
> When and how did I disrespect the one whom you admire and hurt your feelings?


Hurt my feelings? Yeouch don’t flatter yourself.


----------



## lolboy (Mar 15, 2018)

vinstage said:


> I mean this is just simply ignorance.
> ignorance
> ˈɪɡn(ə)r(ə)ns/
> _noun_
> ...



I see this is going no where... Focus on Art and keep drawing apples mate . I am done here.


----------



## Catsinabucket (Mar 15, 2018)

lolboy said:


> fit into the flock





lolboy said:


> fanboy.





lolboy said:


> whom you admire



Looking at what you're saying, I think you're mistaking people paying respects to an influential figure - probably regardless of their personal opinion of him - for a legion of die-hard fans comparable to that of a pop-artist following.


----------



## lolboy (Mar 15, 2018)

Catsinabucket said:


> Looking at what you're saying, I think you're mistaking people paying respects to an influential figure - probably regardless of their personal opinion of him - for a legion of die-hard fans comparable to that of a pop-artist following.



Let me be clear. I did not say anything disrespectfull. Read all my comments point me if I did.  I just said to me he was just a human like many others.
Just because I am not willing to throw myself off a building because he died does not make me disrespectfull.


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 15, 2018)

He was a giant in the field, and we have definitely come further standing on his shoulders. His insights and his presence will be missed.

If you are not sure how you personally have benefited from Hawking, then you merely do not understand what he accomplished. If that's all you're concerned with, and your emotional reaction is based on how he benefited you personally, I fear for your mental well-being. Now's your opportunity to inform yourself, maybe grow a little bit as a person.


----------



## vinstage (Mar 15, 2018)

lolboy said:


> keep drawing apples mate


ignorance
ˈɪɡn(ə)r(ə)ns/
_noun_
*lack of knowledge or information.*
"he acted in *ignorance of* basic procedures"


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 15, 2018)

So this thread isn't about Stephen Hawking, judging by a surprising number of posts here. I'll just step away then, I wanted to see if a certain subject involving him was brought up, but no. I expect too much from this forum. May Hawking rest in peace.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 15, 2018)

Can't people just have a normal conversation about his death and grow the hell up? That'd be a nice change or pace


----------

